Node.js: v10.0.0 - aarohmankad
======
therapeutic
In case anyone wants to read the release notes:
[https://nodejs.org/en/blog/release/v10.0.0/](https://nodejs.org/en/blog/release/v10.0.0/)

------
ralusek
So is all that happened with async_hooks really that old stuff was deprecated?
Is this stable now?

